# Tail Feathers



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My friends Cockatiel seems to only have 1 tail feather left: 










You can see it on the left hand side there sticking out. What he wants to know is, will they grow back at some stage?

'Cause they were ALL there and then suddenly they were gone, and left him with only one. He can't even fly (unless you help him by giving him a lift off) his wings hang down, and (sometimes) when he walks his wings will hang down & the poor little thing is so desperate to fly when he's over my place, and sees all the other 'tiels flying.  Soo can anyone help him out here. 

I feel really bad, not knowing what's going on, or why this is. I have not had any problems like this, as my 'tiels all have their tail feathers, and always have.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

they will grow back if the shafts aren't ruined, it may take several molts 

from the looks of it the cause could be a couple things 

1) night frights - which tiels are known for 
2) something chew it of - mouse, rat, another bird 

they're very rigid which will happen in either case- 

I had one that had a tail like this - was there one day gone the next (actually there were 2) one's grew back rather quickly, the other one didn't 

they can't fly well because their tail helps them balance - its like with a cat - cut its whiskers - either both sides all the way off, or one side - and it'll run into everything - Thats how cats balance, birds help balance themselves with their tails


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, they will grow back. Spike lost his tail alot when he was younger, he is a clumsy bird


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

when i got Cotton (my WF in my siggy..opps sorry changed siggy... will try get a pic) he had no tail feathers at all.... but you could see the pins they were ripped off...(I guess they were as only the middle parts were there in some of them)....

after a molt he grew very pretty tail feathers..... thanks God....

Maui and Jack also had a few broken tail featers when younger but not as Cotton, he did not had even one.... 

thay should grow back


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, I will let my friend know, thanks a lot. 

Is his wings hanging down anything to do with his tail feathers missing? because he was like that when he first got him. I thought maybe it's cause he's only young (which I found out he's not all that young) and he hadn't learned to fly properly yet.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard that drooping wings could be a sign of illness, so an avain vet visit could not hurt.


----------

